# Hobie Adventure



## Grug (Mar 13, 2014)

Can someone tell me if the front hatch of the Adventure is difficult to access when on the water. It appears to be a fair way forward as opposed to the Revo which looks easier to access.
Thanks.


----------



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

hello, the front hatch of the adventure is accessible with much difficulty at sea without falling to water! Why want you to reach it on water?


----------



## chris2pha (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't have an adventure I have a revo13 and even on the revo13 you have to throw a leg into the water either side and shimmy up to the front to access the hatch so I'm guessing it's the same thing for the adventure and I can't see it being that much less stable than the revo, not enough to make you fall in anyway, especially once you've used it a few times and become accustomed to it and it's balance points.......


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Grug, (sorry to disagree pml), but I access it to put fish in there, where I have 2 X 3L frozen water bottles sitting on a foam sleeping mat. It will easily hold two tuna to around 11 kgs. If it fairly rough, you can expect to ship a few litres of water, but find it reasonably accessible.

To gain access shuffle slowly forwards , a leg over each side, until can you release the bungees. The yak is quite stable (I weigh 95 kgs). I make the distinction of dumping fish in there and trying to access the hatch to recover gear, as it could easily slide forwards and make recovery impossible.

I suggest you try it yourself close to the shore and actually test the limits of stability. I am guessing, for what I do storing fish there, that 15 knots would be about the limit of opening it, depending on the fetch.


----------



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

It's not problem kayakone, we have undoubtedly does not have the same weight ;-)
The best is to test !


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

I had two adventures before and certainly I found the front hatch is very hard to access. You can certainly do it in calm water but the chance of turtle your yak with a big open hatch letting all those water inside the hull is too much risk for me.


----------



## Grug (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I found the same problem with balance sliding that far forward on the Adventure so screwed some nylon loops either side of the hatch to which I clip an insulated catch bag with frozen bottles inside.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Grug, (sorry to disagree pml), but I access it to put fish in there, where I have 2 X 3L frozen water bottles sitting on a foam sleeping mat. It will easily hold two tuna to around 11 kgs. If it fairly rough, you can expect to ship a few litres of water, but find it reasonably accessible.
> 
> To gain access shuffle slowly forwards , a leg over each side, until can you release the bungees. The yak is quite stable (I weigh 95 kgs). I make the distinction of dumping fish in there and trying to access the hatch to recover gear, as it could easily slide forwards and make recovery impossible.
> 
> I suggest you try it yourself close to the shore and actually test the limits of stability. I am guessing, for what I do storing fish there, that 15 knots would be about the limit of opening it, depending on the fetch.


Trev, is that on an AI or on an Adventure? Reckon it would be a lot less easy without the outriggers.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Grug, (sorry to disagree pml), but I access it to put fish in there, where I have 2 X 3L frozen water bottles sitting on a foam sleeping mat. It will easily hold two tuna to around 11 kgs. If it fairly rough, you can expect to ship a few litres of water, but find it reasonably accessible.
> ...


It is an Adventure Island Dru, but in Adventure mode only....so no akas or amas (In AI mode you can do handstands). I find it difficult to understand why people have trouble with doing this. ?? Maybe practising would help, as it is a very good storage area.

I usually recover the fish after an hour or two and gut them well offshore, unless the wind is right up.


----------



## Grug (Mar 13, 2014)

I like the idea of the extra length of the adventure, but I think the Revo 13 would be easier to access the front hatch. I don't generally keep fish, so it would be for gear storage only.
Thanks.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I am 100% with you on that one Kayakone, 95% of my fishing was Launching of the beach in the Aventure and this was like once or twice a week when I was full on into it a few years ago, 
You would get rolled in the surf going out but more so coming back in on the bigger surf, the new rudder system on the new model is a big improvement for riding a wave in than the older rudder system that I had.
All my gear was below deck for the beach launch and the return, Never ever did I leave anything out on the deck because there was a big chance you would get rolled and lose it all, My 2x 6'' rod and reels,fishfinder,GPS, hat @sunnys and a plastic box 380 x 280 x 120 with all my fishing tackle was stored below deck in through the front hatch on the Aventure just as Kayakone said move up to the unleashed pedals and then lean over them and slide one rod down each side the other stuff in the middle,
With the extra weight [ fish and gear ] up front I would sit in the rear storage compartment and paddle in from there to stop it from nose diving on a big waves, 
The AVENTURE is a much better yak for off shore fishing than the Revo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

spottymac said:


> I am 100% with you on that one Kayakone, 95% of my fishing was Launching of the beach in the Adventure and this was like once or twice a week when I was full on into it a few years ago,
> You would get rolled in the surf going out but more so coming back in on the bigger surf, the new rudder system on the new model is a big improvement for riding a wave in than the older rudder system that I had.
> All my gear was below deck for the beach launch and the return, Never ever did I leave anything out on the deck because there was a big chance you would get rolled and lose it all, My 2x 6'' rod and reels,fishfinder,GPS, hat @sunnys and a plastic box 380 x 280 x 120 with all my fishing tackle was stored below deck in through the front hatch on the Adventure just as Kayakone said move up to the unleashed pedals and then lean over them and slide one rod down each side the other stuff in the middle,
> With the extra weight [ fish and gear ] up front I would sit in the rear storage compartment and paddle in from there to stop it from nose diving on a big waves,
> The ADVENTURE is a much better yak for off shore fishing than the Revo


I agree Stu, and I remember Scott agreeing with their stability in considerably rough conditions (which they see a fair bit of in Tassie). I think he said happy in "up to 25 knots". Not many brands are stable at that wind speed, nor can still be turned. AS Stu says, the new sailing rudder on the Adventure is incredibly efficient.

Though I've never pedalled or paddled a Revo 13, I would expect the Adventure to be a tad faster. Up for a race Jon? 

The mirage drive gives you so many opportunities with two hands free, but like everything, there are compromises..... the Stealths have the penultimate advantage for the launch and landing in surf over say one metre vertical face. But not so in very strong winds, as the high slab sides of the Stealths cause them to turn quickly downwind if paddling is ceased for a few seconds. The Adventure (+ Revo) is nowhere near as badly affected by strong winds. Not a sea kayak, but much lower windage).


----------



## neale (Sep 2, 2010)

I've had my adventure for 3 yrs now, had it out over 160 times, (yes I've kept count), don't even attempt to try to access the front hatch while on the water. It will end in tears.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

neale said:


> 't


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Come on boys its not hard, lift your skill levels, its a piece of Cake .
I am not saying its for every one or the first timers but its a skill I have developed to stop all my gear getting damaged or lost overboard when launching off the beach on the Gold Coast and Northern NSW, 
That's why most of the guys here have Stealth yaks, Go out and get yourself a Stealth Profisher 525 if you want to go fishing off shore they have the awesome center hatch but they don't come with peddles,


----------

